# LED outside security light 3500 lumens?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Has anyone seen one of these? 
3500 lumens? <--that seems kind of bright. Isn't a 60 watt bulb like 800 lumens? 
Has a 42 watt transformer so does it take 42 watts total?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HONEYWELL-O...473?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9c9152b9


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nope -I use solar power motion flood lights at the BOL - got them at harbor freight for like 20 bucks - I like them cause I can put them up just about anywere like on trees ect. they been working for a little over 3 years now and make a kind of early warning for intruders or the sneaky skunk that has a habit of getting under the back porch and letting one rip -the one I have for the main door has a dim glow until triggered then-BLAM daylight . not sure about the lumens or watts it just be brighter than I expected.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

we installed a similar type of motion sensor security light up on the farm. It will barbecue bats and bugs in the proximity. It is super bright, and it's not my electricity bill.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I sort of like to keep the yard lit up at night. I like to watch the deer eat the apples or corn
I set out for them. And I just like the yard lit up


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I sort of like to keep the yard lit up at night. I like to watch the deer eat the apples or corn
> I set out for them. And I just like the yard lit up


get a depredation permit and I will come take care of those pests for you. Do you like your backstrip braised and caramelized after grilling? I do.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive input and information


----------

